
We spent 12 years building Airbnb and lost almost all of it in 4-6 weeks [video] - Raed667
https://twitter.com/RileyCNBC/status/1275098889389998080
======
k_
Sorry, but I really cannot be sorry for Airbnb. I'd actually be glad if Airbnb
goes down.

It has made life so much harder for people needing to find a home (either
property or long-term rental), made prices go up (sometimes insanely), wasted
so many housing in cities. I'm not even sure I find their business really
"legal" as it's not so much different from hotel trade (not sure of the
wording here) and could be considered as unfair competition.

Of course if it means loss of job for people working there that's something I
am sorry for. But I have great hopes they will find another great job.

